# Cordless screwdriver



## Tenwheeler (Mar 5, 2010)

Anyone have a suggestion about a good cordless screwdriver.Desired features:1) Lithium ion battery pack2) Variable clutch3) Variable speed4) Articulated joint (optional)Thanks,JerryThis Sears model looks like a good one:
http://www.sears.com/shc/s/p_10153_...ockType=G4
"Pour the coal to her, she don't leak."


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

Personally, I gave up on Craftsman a decade or more ago. They are now a mere shadow of the former Craftsman brand with the lifetime guarantee of yesteryear. Spend a little more and get a good brand name or you'll probably end up buying another one in a couple of years. Just MHO based upon personal experience.


----------



## Mike Reilley (Jan 2, 2008)

I have this one. It is FANTASTIC IMHO. I bought one for every one of my sons and son-in-laws. Sold at Home Depot...$30. A great Xmas gift too.


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

If I ever need to buy a cordless drill again, I am first going to go investigate which replacement battery is the most plentiful, sold at the most places, easiest to find and the cheapest and then buy the drill that fits it.


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

I just had the battery for my 14 volt DeWalt rebuilt, place does all types.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

I have all the larger sized units, from the full 1/2" drill, to a compact pistol grip driver.

For most stuff, though, I like just what was asked for... and I love having the adjustable clutch to keep from overtorquing screws..

My favorite one is a Milwaukee, which I have had for 25 years, and only had to replace the battery once (really made by AEG in Germany)...

But no longer available... 

If I had to replace it, I would get this: (cheap ones are crap)

*http://www.amazon.com/Makita-DF010D...pd_cp_hi_3*


----------



## work4fil (Jan 4, 2008)

My son-in-law wanted an impact driver, so I picked one up for him. He convinced me I needed one, so I got an 18 volt DeWalt Impact Driver. It goes with my Drill driver and my Shop Vac. These are Ni-Cad 18 volt batteries, but I got him Lithium Ion. Had I to do it over, I would be looking hard at the Lithioum Ion 20 volt. 

In my pursuit of my impact driver, I did find out Rigid offers a life time guarantee on thier batteries and tools. If I was rich, instead of just good looking, I would chase those down. 

My Reason For Life told me that I could have all the cordless tools I wnated, but they had to be consistent, so I didn't have batteries from here to breakfast. ONe of the more sensible things she has said to me. I think I will keep her. 


Just Sayin'.. 

Fil


----------



## SoCalStu (Dec 27, 2007)

If money is a concern, a long extension cord is cheaper than buying batteries and running chargers 24/7.


----------



## gtrainman (Jan 5, 2008)

Makita tools are top notch ! 
I will only buy Makita tools, period. To many other brands I tried broke. 

http://makita.com/en-us/Modules/Tools/Cordless/Default.aspx


----------

